# Acceleration Problem Nissan Sentra '01



## jbaten (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi guys, I got a problem with my Nissan Sentra SE '01 with a SR20DE engine 2.0L, when i step the gas pedal to the floor it doesn't accelerate, in fact the revs doesn't pass the 2000 revs and starts struggling, so far I did the following:


 fuel pump changed
 injectors were cleaned
 fuel filter installed

I have no idea what else to do , solutions will be appreciated by me and my nissan 

Have a Nice Day


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you checked it for trouble codes?


----------



## jbaten (Jan 7, 2012)

well, the check engine light isn't on, and the scanner didn't show anything wrong


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It sounds like it might be a defective MAF. With a bad MAF, the "fail safe" RPMs are around 2,000.


----------

